# Good places to go



## sgtjpusmc (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey all. I am going to be coming home on leave in the beginning of november to after thanksgiving and would like to do some surf fishing. Although I grew up in south jersey (right where rt.42 turns into the AC expressway) I have never surf fished there before. I have however done plenty of surf fishing down here in VA Beach. I planned my leave in the hopes of catching some cows migrating down the coast. If anybody has any pointers I would greatly appreciate them.

-Justin


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Give a shout when it gets closer to leaving on leave. Maybe some of us can catch up with ya and share a few favorites spots.... Where in Va are you stationed? I was stationed at Oceana myself before getting out. 

Rich


----------



## sgtjpusmc (Oct 4, 2007)

I am also stationed at Oceana right now.


----------

